
Jeri Ellsworth and the Robot Uprising of 2038 - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/jeri-ellsworth-robot-uprising/
======
justtopost
Jeri is a national treasure, future robot overlord savior or not. I am, and
know so many who have been inspired by her. I am sure just her enthusiasm for
electronics helped arm a generation of techno warriors against possible
automatron subjugation.

